# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Vështrim

## sabit idrizi

Sabit IDRIZI

Vështrim 

POEZI SHTRESORE DERI NË PAFUNDËSI 

(Me rastin e botimit të poezisë së përzgjedhur të Agim Vincës)


Një ndër parakushtet për tu çmendur është që të kesh mend. E kam fjalën për çmendjen e bukur poetike, e cila, për ata që dinë ta shfrytëzojnë si terapi, është ilaçi më i mirë kundër çmendjes nga paudhësitë dhe çoroditjet e shumta që i pjell përditshmëria me pangopësinë e vet të përhershme për diçka krejt banale dhe aspak domethënëse për kuptimësimin e jetës.
Një ditë, pas një përballje të tmerrshme me teket e saja, hetova se kisha nevojë për një terapi të fortë. Mendova  çmendova dhe, më në fund, vendosa për Agim Vincën. Nga rafti i librave nxora përmbledhjet e tij me poezi Kohë e keqe për lirikën dhe Psalmet e rrënjës dhe i lexova e i rilexova me një frymë. I kuruar krejtësisht nga terapia që mora, në adresën elektronike të Agim Vincës drejtova këto fjalë falënderimi:


Shumë i nderuari dhe i dashuri profesor Agim,

Posa e rilexova, për të satën herë me radhë, përmbledhjen tuaj me poezi Kohë e keqe për lirikën dhe e lexova dhe e rilexova, me shumë kënaqësi, këtë të fundit (deri më tani) Psalmet e rrënjës. Të përgëzoj, mik i dashur, dhe të falënderoj nga zemra për kënaqësinë që ma ofrove përmes poezisë tënde të mrekullueshme, e cila, në kontaktin e parë, të krijon përshtypjen e një përciptësie, po që pastaj të gllabëron fuqishëm dhe të bart pahetueshëm drejt thellësive të pafundme magjike. Kjo është fuqia e artit.
Jetë të gjatë dhe gjithë të mirat!

E fillove kështu këtë vështrim timin për ta vulosur edhe një herë bindjen time kaherë të krijuar dhe përherë e më shumë të përforcuar për nivelin intelektual të Agim Vincës.
Punëtor shumëvjeçar në edukimin dhe arsimimin e brezave, historian i letërsisë, kritik letrar, poet, eseist, analist, përkthyes, antologjist, përcjellës i pakrahasueshëm i rrjedhave të letërsisë, jo vetëm shqiptare, sidomos i poezisë... dhe, mbi të gjitha, njohës dhe respektues, deri në fanatizëm, i gjuhës  Agim Vinca, për mendimin tim, është intelektuali më i kompletuar shqiptar i ditëve tona. Kontributi i tij, në të gjitha fushat që i përmendëm, është jashtëzakonisht i madh.
Nga një hulumtim i të përditshmes prishtinase Kosova Sot, publikuar më 28 dhjetor 2008, në faqen 14 të kësaj gazete, dilte se në mesin e pesë librave më të shitur gjatë asaj jave, që do të thotë më të lexuar në Kosovë, ishin edhe dy libra të autorëve shqiptarë: Darka e gabuar i Ismail Kadaresë dhe Letër Zotit i Agim Vincës. Kjo dëshmon se përcaktimi i SHB Toena dhe angazhimi i akademikut tonë të madh, Rexhep Qosja, për përzgjedhjen dhe botimin e një përmbledhjeje reprezentative të këtij autori ishte një hap sa i qëlluar po aq edhe i domosdoshëm. 
Pa as më të voglin pretendim që ti qasem shterueshëm poezisë së kujtdoqoftë, aq më pak të një poeti si Agim Vinca, dëshiroj ti shpreh këtu disa mendime nga arsenali i përshtypjeve të mia pas leximit dhe rileximit të përmbledhjes me poezi të zgjedhura të Agim Vincës Letër Zotit.
Agim Vinca është poet i këtushëm dhe i gjithkundshëm, i tashëm dhe i gjithmonshëm, ngase të kaluarat dhe të tashmet e tij, të tashmet dhe të ardhmet e tij, të ndërtuara ëndërrtë mbi tabanin e të njerëzishmes, u përkasin të gjitha kohëve dhe të gjitha hapësirave, kudo që ka frymuar, frymon dhe do të frymojë jeta. Poezia e tij është shumështresore, çka do të thotë se është e kapshme dhe e perceptueshme nga çdo kategori lexuesish. Depërtimi në thellësitë e saj magjike, natyrisht që kërkon mjeshtri leximi, por edhe dhunti për të parë të padukshmen, për të dëgjuar të padëgjueshmen... 
Poezia e Agim Vincës është kryesisht poezi atdhetare. Mirëpo atdheu i Agim Vincës, të cilit ai ia shpërfaq dashurinë deri në vetëflijim, duke u bërë njësh me dhembjet e tij, nuk është vetëm atdhe në kuptimin e ngushtë të fjalës, ngase poeti nuk e do diellin vetëm për vete dhe vetëm për bashkëkombësit e tij. Atdheu i Agim Vincës është Veleshta, është Kosova, është Shqipëria, është Ballkani, është Evropa, është Bota, është Universi...
Poezia e Agim Vincës është edhe poezi malli. Një mall baladesk, që djeg shkrumbueshëm gjithandej nëpër kohë dhe hapësira, vjen e kompozohet dhembshëm vargjeve të tij.
Poezia e Agim Vincës është edhe poezi dhembjeje. Një dhembje prometheike, që sqepton pamëshirshëm gjithandej nëpër mëlçitë e kohëve dhe hapësirave, vjen e kompozohet protestueshëm vargjeve të tij.
Poezia e Agim Vincës është edhe poezi përtejsie. Një verbëri homerike, që sheh me sytë e shpirtit gjithandej nëpër kohë dhe hapësira, vjen e kompozohet dritësisht vargjeve të tij.
Poezia e Agim Vincës është edhe poezi shqetësimi. Një përditshmëri drithëruese, që mbarset bastardisht gjithandej nëpër kohë dhe hapësira, vjen e kompozohet mbarësisht vargjeve të tij.
Poezia e Agim Vincës është edhe poezi krenarie. Një krenari vinciane, që ngre krye gjithandej nëpër kohë dhe hapësira, vjen e kompozohet vincianisht vargjeve të tij.
Në poezinë e Agim Vincës ka dashuri, ka urrejtje... Dashuri ndaj çdo gjëje që meriton të dashurohet, urrejtje ndaj çdo gjëje që meriton të urrehet.
Në poezinë e Agim Vincës ka universalitet...
Ja përse poezia e tij është e lexueshme dhe e dashur nga adhuruesit e artit poetik.
Nëse pajtohemi që mendimi është skeleti, kurse ndjenja mishi i poezisë, atëherë edhe në këtë rrafsh poeti Agim Vinca bashkëdyzon mjeshtërisht.
Çdo gjë të ngjizur nëpër thellësitë më fatale ndjenjore, për të mos rrëshqitur në lojë fjalësh dhe glorifikime, që e mbysin artin, Agim Vinca e depërton nëpër filtrat më të thellë të trurit.
Çdo gjë të ngjizur nëpër thellësitë më fatale mendore, për të mos rrëshqitur në filozofime të thata e shterpe, që e mbysin artin, Agim Vinca e mëlmeson me nektar shpirti.
Thënë ndryshe, Agim Vinca është një alkimist në xhunglën e pafund të fjalëve, synim ky që duhet ta ketë çdo poet lirik.
Ajo që e veçon poetin Agim Vinca është edhe guximi intelektual e qytetar, i shprehur në çdo kohë dhe në çdo rrethanë.
Që nga poezia paraprijëse e këtij vëllimi Të jesh poet, faqe 27, e shkruar në vitin tashmë të largët 1978, në të cilën poeti harton kushtetutën e misionit të vet aspak të lehtë, e deri tek poezia trevargëshe Paradoks, që është një perlë e vërtetë, e që zë vend në kopertinën e fundit të këtij libri, ka me qindra poezi, të shkruara në kohë e rrethana të ndryshme. Pra, poeti foli kur duhej të fliste dhe heshti kur duhej të heshtte, pavarësisht prej kërcënimeve të përhershme,

Kur fola, më thanë: hesht!
Kur heshta, më thanë: fol!
Folehesht, heshtefol  jeta ime.

duke e respektuar kështu, nen për nen, kushtetutën e tij, madje duke u shndërruar edhe në rrufepritës.

E falënderojmë Agim Vincën për gjithë atë që na dha deri më tani, duke i dëshiruar jetë të gjatë fizike e krijuese dhe gjithë të mirat në jetë.

----------


## mondishall

Me terheqin, me futin ne mendime e njekohesisht me shpresojne analiza e kritika te tilla profesionale per krijimtarine. Kjo deshmon qe kritika e vertete nuk ka humbur, vetem eshte ngaterruar ne rrugen e saj nga pretenduesit per kritike. Tashme kur krahasoj, ballafaqoj shkrime te ashtuquajtura kritike me kete shkrim vertet kritik, shoh si dekanton tepria e kote dhe qartesohet e verteta per vleresimin objektiv te nje vepre letrare. Falenderoj autorin e shkrimit, zotin Sabit Idrizi dhe uroj per shkrime te tilla me vlere per cdo analist dhe krijues.
-----------------------------------------------------
Të krijosh domethënë...të krijosh.

----------


## sabit idrizi

Gani Baliu

Çapraz përjetësisht i pariparueshëm

(Vështrim për librin Zarfi të Sabit Idrizit)

Ekziston diçka e papajtueshme në mes të përditshmërisë dhe krijuesit. Diçka që nuk është e mbjellë nga jashtë, por që është në natyrën e këtyre dy botëve, të cilat nuk shohin njësoj, nuk ndjejnë njësoj, nuk dashurojnë njësoj, nuk gëzohen njësoj, nuk qajnë njësoj... Perënditë, besimet, kërkesat, rrugët, dashuritë... e tyre të ndryshme e bëjnë këtë çapraz përjetësisht të pariparueshëm.
Përderisa përditshmëria, me vetëdije a pa të, përditshmërisht shkakton zvetënim të së njerëzishmes brenda njeriut, e në të njerëzishmen qëndron e bukura - poeti, shkrimtari, filozofi, piktori, skulptori..., me një fjalë krijuesi, me vetëdije dhe vullnetarisht, e fal syrin, e pret veshin, e fut në gji tuberkulozin, e heq kafshatën nga goja... për të mirën e ruajtjes së të njerëzishmes brenda shpirtit të njeriut.
Zaten, në misionin e krijuesit është që të bukurën dhe të dobishmen e humbur, të pavërejtur, të injoruar, të vrarë e të lënduar, ta përjetësojë dhe t’ia kthej njeriut për të mirën e tij.
Zarfi është hapur! Është shpirti  i poetit e shkrimtarit. Ashtu siç ka qëlluar, pa teleisje e zbukurime. Këtu dashuria ka kuptim dhe përmasa tjera nga ato që i ka në përditshmëri, e cila dashuron me prezervativ. Edhe dhimbja ka kuptim dhe përmasa tjera, edhe gëzimi, edhe mospajtimi, edhe refuzimi, edhe revolta... Me një fjalë, këtu marrin kuptim edhe kënga, edhe vaji e, pse jo, edhe ndonjë sharje aty - këtu.
Nëse ka dhimbje, e cila duam të na përsëritet, padyshim që ajo do të duhej të ishte dhimbja që na shkakton krijimi me vlera të larta artistike, andaj shtrohet pyetja nëse këtë dhimbje mund ta quajmë dhimbje e bukur. Nëse po, atëherë edhe dhimbjen e bukur e gjejmë tek Zarfi, pa dyshim.

----------


## sabit idrizi

Miftar KURTI

Kupë paradoksesh e absurdesh

Poeti tashmë i dëshmuar në letrat shqipe, Sabit Idrizi, pas katër vëllimeve me poezi dhe një ditari të luftës, vjen para lexuesit edhe me një vepër tjetër letrare, me prozën "Zarfi", që për temë bosht ka të përtashmen tonë të çoroditur. 
"Zarfi" është pika ku janë ndeshur ekstremet: kamja me skamjen, urrejtja me dashurinë, kurvëria me moralin, drita me terrin, e bukura me të shëmtuarën; është një fotografi: fotografi e realitetit tonë të përçudnuar; është kupë e mbushur me paradokset e realitetit tonë absurd; është një kuti që ngjan me Kutinë e Pandorës, në brendësinë e të cilës, përveç shpresës (që po venitet), është "mbyllur" edhe dashuria, e cila qëndron e strukur si kitarë pa tela.  
"Zarfi" është më shumë se një zarf. Ai është një tregim (jo si zhanër) i rrëfyer mjeshtërisht, është një kronikë e kohës, është realiteti ynë i përqyrravtë, i puthur e i pështyrë, i dashur e i urryer, realiteti i parë dhe i paparë nga ne; është një revoltë ndaj atyre që, në emër të lirisë, e dhunojnë, e pështyjnë dhe e vrasin përditë atë; në emër të shtetit, e kullosin, e mjelin, e shkatërrojnë përditë atë; në emër të dashurisë, i akuzojnë ata që kuptimin e jetës e gjejnë te dashuria, te vlerat njerëzore e humane; në emër të mbrojtjes së vlerave të luftës, shkelin mbi to; në emër të zhdukjes së varfërisë, ndërtojnë pallate të mbushura me kurva e kurvana, me hajna e të droguar; në emër të mbrojtjes së gjuhës, e bastardojnë atë... 
Kjo prozë, e cila është një kombinim gjinish e llojesh letrare e jo letrare (tregime, ese, reportazhe, etj.), rrëfyer me gjuhën e metaforës, ironisë dhe sarkazmës, në të cilën është shkrirë mjeshtërisht realja dhe fantastikja (imagjinarja), mund të konsiderohet edhe si një prozë e tipit (post) modern.   
"Zarfi" është realiteti ynë i hidhur, ashtu siç është, lakuriq. Kur ta hapni atë do ta shihni vetë se ku është katandisur një pjesë e shoqërisë sonë.

Më 7.8.2008
Trepçë

----------

